# Black Hole - Our Galactic Central Vacuum System



## Em in Ohio (May 13, 2022)

First ever picture of our own black hole - When theory becomes fact:


"The Milky Way black hole -- called Sagittarius A*, near the border of Sagittarius and Scorpius constellations -- is much closer, about 27,000 light-years away from Earth. A light-year is 5.9 trillion miles (9.5 trillion kilometers), or the distance that light travels in one Earth year.

Astronomers believe nearly all galaxies have these supermassive black holes at their center, although humans cannot see them because they are completely dark. These vacuous objects swallow light that gets chaotically twisted around by gravity as it gets sucked into the abyss.

But dark, glowing gas around it reveals "a telltale signature: a dark central region called a 'shadow' surrounded by a bright ring-like structure," scientists said."

The new view captures light bent by the powerful gravity of the black hole."

https://www.accuweather.com/en/spac...ver-image-of-the-unseeable-black-hole/1186591


----------



## JustDave (May 13, 2022)

Theoretical Physics amazes me.  It predicted black holes before anyone ever saw one, and few people ever even heard of them.  And then one day, there's a picture of one.  Of course there's still a lot to learn about black holes, but much of that will come.  I love science.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 13, 2022)

Time travel through black holes

Website with that explains this possibility with a short presentation

https://prezi.com/1lsnwne1hgbq/time-travel/


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2022)

Such a mysterious world we live in.  The photo is spectacular!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 13, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Time travel through black holes
> 
> Website with that explains this possibility with a short presentation
> 
> https://prezi.com/1lsnwne1hgbq/time-travel/


For some reason, this wouldn't load for me.  But, since this has been a recurrent theme of sci-fi and we know how sci-fi often leads to science facts, I understand the concept (well, given that I'm not a rocket scientist, I at least get the gist of it!)


----------

